# Pastor Joe Fox - preping



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Just ran across this guys youtubes. IMHO he's got his head screwed on right.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

So who's Dave?


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> So who's Dave?


Error on my part. It's what happens when I go by my memory instead of looking it up.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

I've been watching Pastor Joe Fox for about a year or so. Most of it's good info, but he recently started a Patreon channel, and a lot of his stuff is posted only there now.


----------



## NHPrepper2 (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks for the name...watched a few of his videos tonight and he seems on point.


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

I watch Joe on YT and on Patreon.

He's a retired Army Ranger Major who worked out of the pentagon.
He's also written a very good "prepper" handbook.

He also put me onto a free "e-book" on Google Play called 
Nuclear War Survival Skills by Cresson H. Kearny which I down loaded and printed out
into hard copy.
It's an excellent no frills, pragmatic "how to" guide.

Joe's a bit out at sea about gardening and animal care BUT he's totally on his game about the way the American administration will react in a given situation.
Good to have that view behind the veil delivered in a calm, pragmatic, logical 
manner.
If you're into fear porn Joe isn't the man for you.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Starcreek said:


> I've been watching Pastor Joe Fox for about a year or so. Most of it's good info, but he recently started a Patreon channel, and a lot of his stuff is posted only there now.


He was having problems on youtube. Someone else was posting his videos under their name as though it their video and YouTube wouldn't stop it.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

That was so on point I almost dropped my jelly donut, almost. I will watch some more later, after I get back from the high school.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

He's right about being physically fit. For PT (Physical fitness Training) especially aerobics (cardio) one must push to the point of gagging in asphyxiation and heart failure!! 

Okay, not really. But those senior citizen aerobics in health clubs are a joke. Zumba is better but is still weak. Old School Tae Kwon Do and martial aerobics, old school (Richard Simmons, 20 Minute Workout, etc.) are better. 

I like that Viking Prep dude.


----------

